# Heated Steering Wheel Install



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I have bench tested installing a heated wheel in my Gen1 Diesel Cruze, 2014. I HAVE NOT as of this writing actually installed anything in my car. I am convinced that this is workable. Maybe not worth it cost wise to some, but I am keeping my Cruze forever, so depreciation doesn't matter, and so on... I'll answer questions as needed, and provide pictures if you want. But the guy that I referenced from YouTube pretty much covers the whole thing (on a Volt). The process is almost the same for Cruze, but a few more things are required to make it work.

Required parts:

Steering wheel with UVD RPO (this is the heated wheel)
Can be from a Verano, but you need a new airbag or airbag cover. Comes in brown or black leather
Sonic steering wheel with UVD will also work; GM P/N 42587908

Clock spring from a Verano. This is used to pass the extra circuits (3-4 total depending on what you want to do); GM P/N 23425376
Some wire to run from the steering column down to the under dash area. I am using 16AWG for the 7.5A circuit, 22AWG for the signal/LED indicator
2 Terminals to add to the 10 terminal connector on the IP side (plugs into the clock spring); GM P/N SAIT-A03T-M064
You'll need 4 if using a Sonic wheel
You only need one, the second one illuminates an LED when the heated wheel is on
Terminal 9 is for LED, terminal 10 is for switch

A momentary switch (LED optional)
Add-a-circuit fuse piggyback adapter capable of at least 7.5A circuit

*I am not responsible for you being dumb. This is a no dumb area. Before you do anything, disconnect the battery entirely from the vehicle, and wait at least 10 minutes before you remove the airbag. If you are not comfortable doing any of the following work, do not attempt. This mod is not difficult, but the airbag is an explosive, and you must proceed with caution. Wiring SHOULD NOT under any circumstances be hacked together. I recommend heat shrink tubing and GOOD crimps using proper crimping pliers. All wires should be strain relieved, and avoid kinks/pinches. Vehicle fires due to improper wiring are a real thing, and EXTREME CAUTION should be practiced.*

If you use a Verano wheel, you need to get a new airbag, or disassemble and swap over an airbag skin at your own risk. This guy does it here, he's doing it on a Volt, which is similar: 




He also shows how to do the install in general here: 




The Verano wheel will plug into the new clock spring directly:

main 10 terminal connector
2 terminal power and ground for the 7.5A circuit
Verano airbag has 2 connectors, so if you get a new airbag, it should work, this is the easiest thing to do if using a Verano wheel
On the IP side:

Connectors should plug in. You'll need to run 1 or 2 circuits for switching (1) and LED (optional)
The 7.5A circuit needs to be wired into ignition switched power, and a ground (black is ground)
alternatively, use retained accessory power (RAP). I used the circuit for the rear seat 12V outlet. It stays on after key off until you open the door. They key here is to use something that is not live all the time. This circuit in particular is fuse #7 in the under dash fuse panel. I used one of these to piggyback: https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-NI-F...ocphy=9052438&hvtargid=pla-491947775174&psc=1

Terminal #10 on the 10 terminal connector needs a TEMPORARY ground to activate the heated steering wheel module. That is what your momentary switch is for
If you want an LED to come on when the heat is on, then Terminal #9 can be wired to the - side of a 12V LED, apply 12V ign/accy switched to the + side of the LED

If you use a Sonic wheel:

The cruise control buttons WILL NOT WORK. THEY are incompatible with the Cruze BCM. You will have to swap out your Cruze cruise button module. I would recommend swapping in the radio control buttons, as well as the little wiring harness that is there as well. You'll need to add 1 or two circuits to the ten terminal connector on both sides of the clock spring (as the wiring is different on the Sonic).
The Sonic buttons are white back-lit BTW
Look at the two clock springs. There are two connectors on the new clock spring for the airbag, and only one on the Cruze. Neither of the new ones will connect to a Cruze airbag. Match up the connector with the similar colors, and swap the electrical connector from the Cruze clock spring to the Verano clock spring.
Alternatively, you could modify the keyway so that it will fit

The rest is the same as stated above.
This dude ends up using a Sonic wheel on his Volt. The Sonic/Volt cruise control modules are compatible, so it's a little easier: 





You can skip running extra terminals and wires through the clock spring (except the 7.5A circuit) if you install a momentary button ON the steering wheel. There's probably someplace to make this work, I haven't looked into it, but there's no reason it shouldn't work. The steering wheel heating control module (inside the steering wheel) works on analog signals. Simply temporarily grounding terminal 10 will turn it on, temporarily grounding a second time will turn it off. The module self regulates to 90F.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

IP side connector end view (X1), as viewed with the release clip on top. 10 on the left, 1 on the right:

1: Horn switch signal
2: Ground
3: Cruise control Switch
4: Steering wheel resistor ladder Signal
5: 12V reference
6: LED backlight dimming
7-10: not occupied (you'll want to occupy 10 and 9 for the signal and LED)

Steering wheel side connector end view (X3), as viewed with the release clip on top. 10 on the left, 1 on the right:

1-4 not occupied (though you'll want to occupy 1 and 2 for the signal and LED)
5: LED backlight dimming
6: 12V reference
7: Steering wheel resistor ladder Signal
8: Cruise control Switch
9: Ground
10: Horn switch signal


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

The Verano wheel will likely be easier (provided you get an airbag/cover for it). No rewiring required since the steering wheel controls have the same resistance ladders (exception being fwd collision warning for Verano).

I had to rewire the Sonic wheel harness due to some unexpected wires. The factory manual does not call out everything, some connectors are different, as are wire coloring.

Some more notes if using the Sonic wheel:

Radio buttons work (they're white backlit)
You'll have to trim the bottom plastic bezel around a small section of the clock spring (see photo below)
I ended up just trimming the keyway on the airbag connector, it was a piece of cake (see photo below)
Finding a ground was actually harder than I'd have thought. I ended up running a self tap screw through the IP structure to the left and above the fuse box. I popped out the headlight controls to access better
I found an even better place to install the button. Right below the key cylinder. This way, only the power and ground have to be run down the steering column to the fuse panel area (see photo below)
The power and ground wires easily routed to the right of the column following the existing harness, then below it, just above the knee airbag, finally around to the fuse panel area. I sleeved it in anti-abbrasian wrap
Using the OEM terminals in the 10 terminal connector at the back of the clock spring worked fantastic
All under steering column wiring was wrapped in anti-abbrasian wrap
I could have swapped the Cruze steering wheel harness into the Sonic wheel. I elected to use the existing harness, but repopulate 2 of the connectors, and swap one from the Cruze that was incompatible with the Cruze cruise control buttons
Blue loctite and 33 ft-lbs for the T50 steering wheel screw
The Sonic heated steering wheel control module is different from the Verano's module. Two of the wires are swapped, though the colors and functions are similar. The output of the Verano module for the LED is 12V+. The Sonic module provides a ground for the LED. I used the + that I ran from the fuse panel as the supply for the LED (only live during IGN ON/ACCY modes), and then used the switched ground on the module. Works perfect. I grounded my switch using the same ground wire I ran to the IP structure.
I removed the left side Cruze connector from the Cruze steering wheel harness
I replaced the Sonic connector with this one. There are some spare wires and the colors are slightly different. The attached images show what it needs to look like. The terminals are NOT the same, but with some effort, they will fit, and it does work. The connector is tight to plug it in as well

There is a 3 terminal connector that was unexpected. Two of the wires need to be removed from this connector, to be repopulated by two of the wires that were in the oddball 8 terminal connector out of the Sonic. Again, see images of before and after
The 10 terminal connector has to have one wire moved from Pin 4 for Pin 1. You'll now use 1 and 2 for control and the LED light (open terminals 9 and 10 on the IP side)
In total, it took me 8 hours by myself in two stages. I did all the IP related stuff first. Then, I worked on the steering wheel wiring.Then tested it out. Looks good, works good. Should have been an option from the factory.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Final photo.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

What did you find to use for the Chevy airbag? There's got to be one that fits the Buick wheel.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

For the Buick wheel, either Buick, or one of many foreign airbag coveres would be needed. Since I used the Sonic wheel, the Cruze airbag fit.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bumping this back up, since this is one of two "features" I'd like to add in the Cruze (since my wife is unaware she's never getting a new car unless something physically happens to the Cruze, I'd like her to at least have a heated wheel and Android Auto), it looks pretty straightforward.

On the similar thread on the Volt forum for adding one to a Gen 1 (which shares our steering wheel, unlike my Gen 2), I noticed that the buttons on the left side of the wheel are slightly different - in that it _has_ a heated steering wheel button where the cruise control active toggle was, and that has shifted to the top of the cancel button on the far left, though I assume that may not work with our car since it's likely a momentary instead of a toggle? 

Any idea what that's actually out of and if it'd work in lieu of putting a separate button on the wheel like you did (which looks plenty fine as well, so I have no issue doing that too)?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I did not try out the switch panel that has the factory heated steering wheel button on it. My assumption (though please try it out, I am curious to see if it works!), Is that it won't work. The resistor ladder for the cruise control circuit is different, depending on the car (Cruze and Verano are the same, but like Sonic and Trax are different). Cruze wants open/closed circuit for the BCM to turn cruise on or off, and the rest of the circuit is different too. Vs an always closed circuit. It's just reading various voltages. But I have not tried it.

The steering wheel is out of a 2020 Sonic as I mentioned above. The steering wheel assembly comes with everything except the airbag and clock spring.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you know which vehicle has that factory heated switch panel? Your '20 Sonic wheel looks to have the same switch panel as our cars came with - or did you swap yours over?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Yeah it was the Sonic. It's difficult to comprehend I know...for a time, the Sonic being one of if not the cheapest car you can buy in the States, was offered with a heated steering wheel as an option through 2022 MY. And yet, through all of C7, most expensive car GM had, you couldn't get a heated wheel. What is wrong with that?

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NUMBER2 said:


> Yeah it was the Sonic. It's difficult to comprehend I know...for a time, the Sonic being one of if not the cheapest car you can buy in the States, was offered with a heated steering wheel as an option through 2022 MY. And yet, through all of C7, most expensive car GM had, you couldn't get a heated wheel. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Yeah, there are some incredibly bizarre optioning choices. The 2nd gen Cruze and Volt could be had with heated outboard rear seats...my brother's Regal GS ('18 - but includes '18-20) can't...though the Insignia in Europe _can_.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, there are some incredibly bizarre optioning choices. The 2nd gen Cruze and Volt could be had with heated outboard rear seats...my brother's Regal GS ('18 - but includes '18-20) can't...though the Insignia in Europe _can_.


That blew my mind when I bought Hannah's '16 Premier. Who needs heated rear seats?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

thebac said:


> That blew my mind when I bought Hannah's '16 Premier. Who needs heated rear seats?


My buddy's daughter, apparently. She asked if they make heated rear seats, to which he answered yes, and then said she wanted them (in their '04 Suburban or '03 Yukon) to which he immediately laughed.

I'd love to add them into my Volt, but then I remember that I don't at all care - I don't sit back there.


----------

